# firework weekend



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

is any body else going to camperuk firework weekend, just booked, we have been to a couple of them and they were great fun, so trying our mended van out, and my first trip out since i was poorly sick as well, so fingers crossed it should be great. missed everybody this year, not done anything since end of may, so was hoping there would be a few familair faces this weekend . this year is getting crossed of the calender.............

mags


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sounds as if you haven´t been having much fun Mags, perhaps you should change your name >
Hope the trip will be a happy one and you do meet old and new friends.
Guy Fawkes night, I vaguely remember that :grin2:
Jan


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hi Maggie, not going to the fireworks as we now have a 5 month old labrador puppy who is not keen on loud noises yet.

I heard you hadn't been well but glad you are recovering and back on the road, we missed you this year. Malvern and Lincoln were really good, the raffle at Lincoln raised £95 but would have been more had you been there😁 Tell Bernard he missed a cracking tabletop sale with lots of bargains.

Never mind, hopefully we will meet up again next year.
Have a good Christmas and have a happy, healthy New Year xxxx


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

an99uk said:


> Hi Maggie, not going to the fireworks as we now have a* 5 month old labrador puppy who is not keen on loud noises yet.*
> 
> I heard you hadn't been well but glad you are recovering and back on the road, we missed you this year. Malvern and Lincoln were really good, the raffle at Lincoln raised £95 but would have been more had you been there😁 Tell Bernard he missed a cracking tabletop sale with lots of bargains.
> 
> ...


I don´t know how familiar you are with doggy behaviour.
*My tip*, don´t allow yourself to react in anyway to the noise, carry on doing whatever you normally do when the noise is going on, don´t pick puppy up and cuddle it during this time, but maybe you already know all this. :smile2:

Jan


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I don´t know how familiar you are with doggy behaviour.
> *My tip*, don´t allow yourself to react in anyway to the noise, carry on doing whatever you normally do when the noise is going on, don´t pick puppy up and cuddle it during this time, but maybe you already know all this. :smile2:
> 
> Jan


We do try to ignore any loud noises and after having new doors and windows this week her behaviour has been severely tested. She did really well but a few nights ago some early fireworks a few doors away when she was out for a wee spooked her a bit. I have played a few YouTube videos of fireworks to try and desensitise her but I think I may have left it a bit late.

I will try and carry on as normal but living where we do I know they are going to be loud and long. I will let you know how she gets on.

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

an99uk said:


> We do try to ignore any loud noises and after having new doors and windows this week her behaviour has been severely tested. She did really well but a few nights ago some early fireworks a few doors away when she was out for a wee spooked her a bit. I have played a few YouTube videos of fireworks to try and desensitise her but I think I may have left it a bit late.
> 
> I will try and carry on as normal but living where we do I know they are going to be loud and long. I will let you know how she gets on.
> 
> Thank you for your interest.


When we first had Shade our GSD, whenever there were fireworks or thunder storms we would play with him, he loves chasing balls, one night there was a thunder storm in the middle of the night so he brought his ball to us in the bedroom:grin2:
None of our dogs have been frightened of firework or thunderstorms because of our behaviour during the noisy times.
Jan


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

JanHank said:


> one night there was a thunder storm in the middle of the night so he brought his ball to us in the bedroom:grin2:
> Jan


Aw bless.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

For any of you down in the south, the Lewes bonfire night is the best of them all.a collection of bonfire societies all dressed up and parading though the town.each having their own firework display. These days though there is no throwing a blazing tar barrel into the river.

cabby


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks angie,

really missed everybody at the shows, its been a pig of a year, including the van off the road for nearly 10 weeks,thats another story, got really screwed from a big garage ,me in hospital,etc, but hopefully next year is a better one. how is your cat dealing with a puppy, it dosent like anybody invading its space in the van, is it learning to share. are you and george enjoying retirement, hopfully having a bit more me time.

mags


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Unfortunately Tango (little sh*t) died in March, we took her to Tattersall with us but 2nd day there she made her own arrangements. She was just 1 week off her 19th birthday, she had a good innings and now has a permanent pitch in the woods at Tattersall park in Lincoln. It was tough getting used to live without her but now we have Lottie, she is a 6montb old black labrador. George is besotted with her. She has taken over our life not to mention wallet.:grin2:

Glad to hear you are back mobile and hopefully we will meet up next year somewhere. 
Take care.
Love to Bernard xx


----------

